# First IVF and had egg collection today



## lisay (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi, this is my first time posting on any site so I hope I am doing it in the right place. This my first IVF started Burselin on 2/01/12.  My hubby and I are both 37 and we have been TTC for 2 years.  We have not been given any reason why we cannot conceive naturally but given my age we were offered IVF. The whole process has gone really smoothly so far, the jabs were not as bad as I expected. My AMH level was done at the start so they knew what dose of medication to give me and that was a very disappointing 5.  I only had 3 follicles at egg collection this morning and was really worried there would be no eggs.  As it happens I got 3 eggs and we are just waiting for a call tomorrow to see if they have fertilised.  Has anyone had any success with such a low number of eggs. I am really worried I will get a call had none will have fertilised!


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to FF lisay! There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help.

Congrats on getting 3 eggs  I have heard of ladies getting pg with only 1 egg collected so please don't be disheartened 

Here are some links I think you may find helpful

IVF
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Treatment with low AMH
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=535.0

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertility. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. 
Chat room: click here

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support and information.

Best of luck! 








Pinkcat


----------



## al786 (Jan 26, 2012)

hi linsay, easy to say  but just keep positive one of those 4 could be the one!! I've got my EC tomorrow so i'm just behind you! hoping for some lovely eggs, so nerve wracking. This is our second go as our first, last jan was unsuccessful. fingers crossed for you tomorrow.
Lets hope you get 4 lovely embies!! keep me posted

Al x


----------



## lisay (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Al, just wanted to thanku for your comment I only just noticed it today.
also I see you got your BFP!!! thats wonderful news.
AFM 2 of the eggs fertilised and I had them both put back after 2 days. They said they were grade 1-2 4 cells and we got our BFP!!!! Yippee xx


----------



## al786 (Jan 26, 2012)

HI lisay, thats great news!!!    yes i found out on friday, when did you get your BFP? its still sinking in!! xx


----------



## lisay (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi, I know how you feel, it just doesn't feel real!  We had an appointment at clinic last Thursday 16th for our official test but  i cheated and tested on 12th and got a faint line so I wasn't to sure so tested again on 14th and it was a much darker line but still wasn't getting hopes up until the official test.  Just need it to sink in now!  I don't have any symptoms which is strange,  the only thing I could think might be one is tiredness!  I have my scan on 12 March so fingers cross its all ok!!  I am trying not to tell friends and family until then.  When is your scan and have you told everyone?


----------



## al786 (Jan 26, 2012)

HI lisay, 
hope you're good, ive got no symptoms either really. ive had a few headaches and been more tired  butt thats about it. my scan is the 8th. if youre interested theres a good thread in the pregnancy section called 'waiting for early scans 11'. theres a few on there chatting about symptoms and results of their scans.  xx


----------



## doodleBear (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi- I had my EC today too x


----------



## al786 (Jan 26, 2012)

hi doodlebear, congrats on your EC hope you got some lovely eggs that are getting busy as we speak!   xx


----------

